# Best place for an exo terra 45x45x60



## Steve_bham (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi folks, wheres the best place to get a exo terra 45x45x60 from? will need it being delivered.

Either on its own or as a kit with light heating etc.

Thanks


Steve


----------



## Steve_bham (Oct 11, 2011)

Anyone!


----------



## Lord Vetinari (Mar 4, 2011)

I have used surrey reptile supplies for most of my hardware. Pretty hard to beat on price.


----------



## Steve_bham (Oct 11, 2011)

Lord Vetinari said:


> I have used surrey reptile supplies for most of my hardware. Pretty hard to beat on price.


But unfortunately they don't deliver the exo terra's


----------



## Tatter (Oct 8, 2011)

Exo Terra Glass Terrarium 60x45x45cm - Glass Terrariums - Housing - Blue Lizard Reptiles - Reptile Shop

Like that?


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

Tatter said:


> Exo Terra Glass Terrarium 60x45x45cm - Glass Terrariums - Housing - Blue Lizard Reptiles - Reptile Shop
> 
> Like that?


 Thanks for that!! And its free delivery as it costs more than £50.


----------



## amazing_gecko (Sep 3, 2009)

Steve_bham said:


> Hi folks, wheres the best place to get a exo terra 45x45x60 from? will need it being delivered.
> 
> Either on its own or as a kit with light heating etc.
> 
> ...


Have a look at this link:

Exo Terra Glass Terrarium 45x45x60cm - Terrariums

Not used them myself but they do include free delivery! :no1:


----------



## RS Reptile Supplies (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi Steve,

We will do one for £65.99, we do charge £5.99 for shipping, but these do tend to need to go on pallets to ensure a safe delivery.

RS Reptile Supplies - Exo Terra Terrariums


----------



## beckoneon (Sep 2, 2011)

I got mine from blue lizard. Came the next day but unfortunately even after being on a pallet and having tons of bubble wrap on it still had a small crack on the door. A week later Im still waiting to hear If I can get a replacement. Rather annoying. Just wanna get my crestie in there lol 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

beckoneon said:


> I got mine from blue lizard. Came the next day but unfortunately even after being on a pallet and having tons of bubble wrap on it still had a small crack on the door. A week later Im still waiting to hear If I can get a replacement. Rather annoying. Just wanna get my crestie in there lol
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk


 Hi, have you phoned us? Our number is 01909 51 8808.


----------



## beckoneon (Sep 2, 2011)

No I emailed though and had a reply from a Janet? She's trying to get in touch with your supplier or something. Hopefully won't be too long  

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk


----------

